# SOMO Haunt Group



## rick47 (Jun 19, 2009)

Here is our backup plain #42. We will meet at High Noon at Studio 2060. June 15... Program will be a show&tell so bring a project. Our club has been ask to have a project for Kreepfest so we need to talk about that, we need your ideas. All that out of the way, we will be doing a M&T of our own. I’ll post a parts list in the next day or two. Cost will be around $3. 

2060 E McDaniel St. Springfield Mo somohaunt.com (M&T parts list on our facebook page )


----------

